
Show HN: Timelined – a customizable CSS-only vertical timeline - foxpc
https://github.com/andriussev/timelined
======
nikolay
Nice, but arrows should not be filled to match the rest of the styling.

~~~
foxpc
Hey! Doing these CSS "hacks" is usually costly (regarding the size of the
file) but I suppose you're correct and I'll see what I can do.

